
Gas-focused Qatar to exit OPEC in swipe at Saudi influence - jessaustin
https://uk.mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUKKBN1O20DT
======
dvfjsdhgfv
The headline made me instantly wonder whether anyone here is still using the
GNU Assembler in a meaningful way.

~~~
vtesucks
I don't like att syntax because of its warts. And nor the Wintel syntax with
its stupid macro stuff.

Does gas support Wintel?

------
mabbo
I think Qatar is seeing the writing on the wall for OPEC. The US production is
now high enough that OPEC can't really control prices anymore. What good is
obeying the rules of a cartel who have no market power?

The real downside to all of this is that OPEC's restrictions to production in
order to raise the price of oil also had the effect of reducing the use of
fossil fuels. Climate change is real and atmospheric C02 plays a major role in
it. With oil cheap, you'll see more SUVs on the road.

------
pjc50
There's also an underlying conflict between Qatar and Saudi. It's not going to
turn into a war while Saudi is still engaged with Yemen and Iran, but:
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/sep/01/saudi-
arabia-m...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/sep/01/saudi-arabia-may-
dig-canal-to-turn-qatar-into-an-island)

------
merricksb
Yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18586826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18586826)

